# LR Classic CC - Any happy campers?



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

Operating System: W10

Lightroom Version: 2015.12
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:
I am keen to give Classic a go and upgrade from the latest/final LRCC2015.12. I have my catalog backed up, have nothing "mission critical" to lose and would just like to get on with it. However, there seems to be a dearth of success stories on this forum. I know it's early days and it is human nature to only post the negative comments but I would be interested to know how seamless anyone has found the upgrade to be. And a specific question, are there any incompatibilities with the new processing version which will affect previous work?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2017)

The new process version does not affect anything and will not change previous work. And you don't have to use it on older images, unless you want to edit them again and apply a local adjustment.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

To your wider question, I would say that I'm in the "happy camper" camp. Setting aside the furore about the branding changes and the end of perpetual licensing I think LR Classic is a good step forward (as Johan said in another forum, if Classic had been simply the next dot version of LRCC2015, i.e. 2015.13, all existing subscribers would have been well pleased). But that's now water under the bridge, the point being that it's a good improvement over 2015.12. The performance gains are significant, and in those areas where a stop-watch can accuratley be used, e.g. preview building, there have been some huge gains. Better on OSX, at least in my house, but still good on Windows 10 (I think/hope there may be more to come here).

I like the embedded preview workflow as well, although again it's working better on OSX than Win10 for the moment. And the range mask tool looks pretty cool, too.


----------



## Nigel Wallace-Iles (Oct 21, 2017)

OK, I've been a LR user since LR3 came out. Everything was kindof fine and dandy with the few glitches etc all the way up to LR5. Shooting with a Canon 5DmkII on RAW until changing to the 5DS. LR5 wasn't compatible with the new RAW file format on the 5DS so I had to upgrade to LR6. My world fell apart at the seams! Without going in to too much detail, most of which you will be familiar with in respect to the pain endured, my editing went from turning a shoot around in a day, to taking days, and days. My workload backed up, my clients screamed for their images, I turned work down. I cried a lot. (very nearly sometimes!). EVERYTHING about LR6 was utterly demoralising. It was like they had thrown everything good away and started again but kept all the problems and glitches. I absolutely HATED Lightroom and hated Adobe even more because of their utter disregard for the outpouring of panic and grief from the community! I expect, genuinely, that businesses went under because of LR6. I went over to ON1 products, but it just wasn't Lightroom. I'd known LR for years and trying to learn a new system was just painful, even though ON1 is a really good product.
And now, yesterday, I upgraded to LR Classic. I opened it on a new catalogue and imported a folder, as VB recommended, just in case it screwed everthing up again. All I can say now, is I feel like crying again - WITH TEARS OF JOY!!! It is just great! It is everything I ever wanted from LR, mainly SPEED! I almost changed my laptop thinking it was a hardware issue that caused all the issues with LR6, but I have an Intel i7 quad core, with 32GB RAM, and dedicated drives, and a streamlined system that is only used for editing that cost £2500. Thank god I didn't spend another £2500 on a new system! I knew it was never my system.
I'm happy now. Shame about having to sign up to the subscription as I don't use anything apart from LR, but I don't care as long as it works!
Happy Happy Happy! So glad VB emailed about this! Thanks Victoria.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 21, 2017)

I was just thinking .... if

the new Lr CC was called *Lr CC (Next Generation)*
the existing Lr CC was left alone (ie not changed to Lr Classic)
and the perpetual licence issue was dealt with on a different time cycle ......

a lot of things might have been a lot calmer.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

Well Gnits, all I can say is that you're not alone in thinking that.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree. If you think about it rationally, then the reactions are strange. Lightroom gets a significant upgrade after quite a while (the last few updates were bug fixes and new camera support only), and all people conclude is that it's on EOL support.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice especially @Nigel Wallace-Iles. I'm very glad it's working for you. This is what I was hoping for and I might now boldly go forward ... 

PS Quick question @Nigel Wallace-Iles, just to confirm, did you import a "*folder"* into the new catalog or an existing *catalog*? I'm not sure how to do the former (I'm not being pedantic).


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 21, 2017)

I dove in and have been using it in production and it seems stable and a bit faster.

I think Classic is reasonably safe to use, though it never hurts to give a few weeks for the dust to settle if you want to be more conservative.  Just have fun sorting the "dust" from the mud-slinging over LR CC and the CLoud.


----------



## CliffGilbert (Oct 21, 2017)

I moved to Lightroom CC about 9 months ago and was now looking to move away, mainly due to the slowness of it all, so this update was very interesting to me, even though there was no way I was going to move to the cloud only version, ever - too many photos and slow internet.

So having read as much as I could on this forum (thanks to all those contributors) I took the plunge and updated to the LR Classic version, having taken many, many backups of everything. I chose to remove the old app, as its easy enough to reinstall if needed.

The upgrade of my catalogue (with some 53k photos all with metadata and 1800 edits on a 4 core 3.7GHz MacPro with 32GB ram and 2x AMD D500 GPUs) took just a couple of minutes and then it opened. A quick look around and so far everything looks to be okay, all metadata is there and all edits seem okay as well, thank goodness!

Speed, subjective of course, but there is a definite improvement stepping between photos, at ‘fit’ its instant, there is more of a delay on those that I’ve edited - but only the first time (in the old version there was always a long delay when returning to an edited photo, not now), and at 1:1 viewing [Loading..] only comes up occasionally, and the delay to fully sharp seems to be at least 50% faster, if not more - strangely the loading doesn’t show here as it used to. If there is a 1:1 preview then its all pretty instantaneous now. 

Zooming in/out is also nearly instantaneous now.

Switching into Develop is quicker, and when returning to an edited photo, this happens much quicker than before. In fact stepping between photos whilst in Develop mode is also much better (quicker) now. I can’t see any noticeable differences in the tools application speed, apart from crop which comes up quickly now.

Exporting is also much quicker as well, again probably half the time taken.

On exiting, with catalogue backup on, this is also quicker, maybe taking half as long now. There seems to be a recurring theme here.

I’ve not tried any importing yet, so that remains to be seen how it performs - I’ll report back once I have.

So, so far I’m one happy bunny and as long as the Classic/local storage version sticks around I’ll probably be staying with it.

PS: One thing I have noticed is that the ‘disappearing panels’ bug is back, every time I minimise the app they are gone when I maximise it again, oh dear…


----------



## Rose Weir (Oct 21, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> To your wider question, I would say that I'm in the "happy camper" camp.
> I like the embedded preview workflow as well, although again it's working better on OSX than Win10 for the moment. And the range mask tool looks pretty cool, QUOTE]
> 
> I'm a surprised 'happy camper'. The backup of a catalog takes minimal time now. That might be connected to the conversion creating a catalog half the size of the original.
> ...


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 21, 2017)

To keep it simple and forgetting the marketing screwups.
I am a happy camper with the new product called LR Classic. It runs well, and faster on my laptop than the previous version. The interface with PS is still what I need, and it too seems a bit snappier.

If Classic dies, I'll move on. As I said in a much much earlier post in a different thread - I believe LR CC will become that product, as the market is not what Adobe really thinks it is.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2017)

You can put me in the "Happy Camper" category.  Once I figured out that Lightroom CC is only a preview of the direction Lightroom might be headed  and that Lightroom Classic is the update that we have been waiting for.  The transition has gone smoothly. 
I did take a 6000 image subset of important images from my master catalog and migrate that to Lightroom Cloud app.  That went well, including keeping a local copy go my master images.  As an added bonus, I now have these 6000 images sync'd to my master catalog as well.
Upgrading the subscription and getting the additional 1TB of Cloud storage begins to make Lightroom Mobile a viable product.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

I've just done the upgrade on my rMBP, all uneventful. I particularly like the new range mask tool although, for me, it would be more accurate if I could use the arrow keys to move the handles. I will upgrade my PC with main catalog in a couple of weeks when the dust has settled.
I am half tempted to experiment with Lightroom CC (cloud). An additional £5pm for 1TB (which is more than enough for me for the foreseeable) seems a good deal although I am not sure how long this pricing lasts.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

Good to hear that, Cletus. Personally, I'd likely disagree with characterisation of LRCC as "only a preview" but no matter, if that is the case that I think it's a darn good one. For sure, for many existing Lightroom users it's feature incomplete (ranging from minor to very major, depending on your current level of usage), but I also have no doubt than for some/many potential new users it's already a more than viable 1.0 version.
As I said in the other thread, I'll stick with Classic as my usual go-to develop app, at least for now, but once my images are "done" in Classic they also end up (as an original) in the cloud system. Having that "anywhere I am" capability to view all my images is great.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

stevevp said:


> An additional £5pm for 1TB (which is more than enough for me for the foreseeable) seems a good deal although I am not sure how long this pricing lasts.


The blurb I read said 12 months, but who knows, they may let us keep it for longer!


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> The blurb I read said 12 months, but who knows, they may let us keep it for longer!


Well that would be a turnip!


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 21, 2017)

If you have been a Creative Cloud subscriber up till now, just consider this a good update. My catalog upgrade went smoothly. My plug-ins transferred cleanly. Everything has worked as I expected it to. My computer is old. It was purchased as a Windows 7 computer just as Windows 8 was being introduced. I have upgraded to Windows 10. No graphics card, 8 GB RAM, won't accept anymore, kind of a clunky old computer. But the new Classic is running just fine. I have played with the new Lightroom CC a little. It's cute for what it is, but it's not very complete. I might put it on my wife's laptop for when we travel. At this point I certainly wouldn't depend on it for any serious work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah, Classic's looking pretty good. I've been tracking the bugs as they all roll in, and they're fairly quiet for a x.0 release. Most of the issues are GPU issues on Windows, and there's not THAT many reports even then. Very few Mac users reporting issues at this stage, other than a couple of crashers on High Sierra.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2017)

stevevp said:


> Well that would be a turnip!


We Americans need a translation of that colloquial expression.  I'm still absorbing Johan's "blistered butt" comment.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

clee01l said:


> We Americans need a translation of that colloquial expression.  I'm still absorbing Johan's "blistered butt" comment.


I'm glad to have missed Johan's "blistered butt" comment! My use of the word *turnip *is in the context of "_a *turn*_*-*_*up* for the book_(s) meaning, definition, what is _turn_-_up for the book_(s): a surprising or unexpected event:". Perhaps in retrospect, my use of the word "turnip" for "turn up" might not have any meaning outside my own family ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 21, 2017)

No worries Steve, I got it!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2017)

stevevp said:


> Perhaps in retrospect, my use of the word "turnip" for "turn up" might not have any meaning outside my own family ...



Just have to say it like a farmer!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2017)

Here in Texas, we have an expression describing an unsophisticated country hick.  "Just fell off of the turnip truck"  I could not make that work with your reference about pricing.


----------



## Cerianthus (Oct 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> We Americans need a translation of that colloquial expression.  I'm still absorbing Johan's "blistered butt" comment.



I missed that comment, but as a Dutchman I think I got it


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

Operating System: W10

Lightroom Version: 2015.12
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:
I am keen to give Classic a go and upgrade from the latest/final LRCC2015.12. I have my catalog backed up, have nothing "mission critical" to lose and would just like to get on with it. However, there seems to be a dearth of success stories on this forum. I know it's early days and it is human nature to only post the negative comments but I would be interested to know how seamless anyone has found the upgrade to be. And a specific question, are there any incompatibilities with the new processing version which will affect previous work?


----------



## Kees Kort (Oct 22, 2017)

No problems here with installation of LR Classic 7. I was lucky to have read first the forum, so I noted the advanced tab and LR 2015 is still active working as a fall back. I noted no special things in using LR Classic, no speed increase, but that was already good in earlier versions of LR. I am not complaining, seems good work. I have not looked into Lightroom CC, perhaps later.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> No worries Steve, I got it!







Victoria Bampton said:


> Just have to say it like a farmer!



Arrrrrrr! (Although that's probably more pirate than farmer!)


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Oct 22, 2017)

The only issue I have with Lightroom Classic is when I drag images from Photo Mechanic into Lightroom to import them, it seems to spend a while thinking about importing them before it actually starts populating the Library. Once its started, it zips through them quickly. As I'm importing an average of 200 at any one time, the lag is frustrating. Everything else appears quicker though


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You can put me in the "Happy Camper" category.  Once I figured out that Lightroom CC is only a preview of the direction Lightroom might be headed  and that Lightroom Classic is the update that we have been waiting for.  The transition has gone smoothly.
> I did take a 6000 image subset of important images from my master catalog and migrate that to Lightroom Cloud app.  That went well, including keeping a local copy go my master images.  As an added bonus, I now have these 6000 images sync'd to my master catalog as well.
> Upgrading the subscription and getting the additional 1TB of Cloud storage begins to make Lightroom Mobile a viable product.


Cletus, has Stockholm syndrome kicked in so quickly ?


----------



## Bob_B (Oct 22, 2017)

I hope I haven't missed this in a previous post, but has anyone moved from v5.7 to LR Classic? Any problems? I've got to upgrade sooner or later, hence my questions.


----------



## jmj2001 (Oct 22, 2017)

I upgraded without problems to Lightroom Classic CC on my home desktop PC.  Since that still runs Windows 7, I don't have the option to install the new Lightroom CC.  However the 1 TB storage is attractive so I am pondering the upgrade anyway.  I suppose I could install Lightroom CC on my Windows 10 laptop under the same licence.   However I wouldn't want it to take up too much space on the SSD (photography is not the main purpose of my laptop!).  Does anyone know if I could limit that somehow?    

Would LR Classic try to upload everything to the cloud or just the collections that are presently marked for upload to Lightroom Web/Mobile? 

Do I understand correctly that I could use Lightroom CC as "Lightroom Mobile for Windows 10" on my laptop?   By this, I mean that I could import new RAW files from my cameras and process them while travelling.  I would hope that there is no need to keep copies of them on the SSD after uploading to the cloud and back down to the PC running LR Classic at home.  My full catalogue is about 400 GB at the moment and I definitely want to keep the images in their folder structure on the PC at home.   

Presently, when I do this with Lightroom Web or Lightroom Mobile on my tablet or phone, the RAW files eventually land in dated folders on the  LR Classic PC at home.   Will that still happen?  

From what I have read, I think that the answers to the above questions are Yes but I would appreciate if anyone could confirm from their experience.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2017)

jmj2001 said:


> I upgraded without problems to Lightroom Classic CC on my home desktop PC.  Since that still runs Windows 7, I don't have the option to install the new Lightroom CC.  However the 1 TB storage is attractive so I am pondering the upgrade anyway.  I suppose I could install Lightroom CC on my Windows 10 laptop under the same licence.   However I wouldn't want it to take up too much space on the SSD (photography is not the main purpose of my laptop!).  Does anyone know if I could limit that somehow?



Yes you can, in several ways. First, LRCC needs space on the local hard drive (your SSD in this case) for it's catalog and previews cache. However, you can control the amount of available free space which LRCC can use by a slider in the Preferences>Local Storage setting. See attached:




Note also there's an option to store a local copy of ALL originals, which you would either keep unchecked or, maybe better still, allocate the location for the originals to an external drive as per my screenshot. It wouldn't matter if you subsequently started LRCC with that external drive attached, the app will tell you and will manage the situation intelligently until the drive is next connected.



> Would LR Classic try to upload everything to the cloud or just the collections that are presently marked for upload to Lightroom Web/Mobile?



No. Assuming you've already got synced collections in your catalog, the upgrade process creates the upgraded catalog and takes over syncing duties from the old catalog. What was synced before will remain synced, nothing new will sync until you want it to.



> Do I understand correctly that I could use Lightroom CC as "Lightroom Mobile for Windows 10" on my laptop?   By this, I mean that I could import new RAW files from my cameras and process them while travelling.  I would hope that there is no need to keep copies of them on the SSD after uploading to the cloud and back down to the PC running LR Classic at home.  My full catalogue is about 400 GB at the moment and I definitely want to keep the images in their folder structure on the PC at home.



Yes, spot on. If you import direct from card, the originals are first copied to the SSD (or different location if you've specified it) pending upload. Once the upload is complete, those originals will be managed as per your preferences. If you've elected to keep ALL originals locally, then obviously they will stay. If you haven't, LRCC will keep originals and smart previews in accordance with the slider value you've set. If you need a picture to edit, and it's not held locally, there'll be a pause while the smart preview/original is downloaded. It's all a matter of getting it setup the way you want it, then let LRCC take care of it for you.

But if you first copy the new files to your SSD, then add them to LRCC, the app will NOT delete the first manual copy that you made, you'll need to do that yourself.



> Presently, when I do this with Lightroom Web or Lightroom Mobile on my tablet or phone, the RAW files eventually land in dated folders on the  LR Classic PC at home.   Will that still happen?



Yes, if you just remember to check the Preferences>Lightroom CC tab in LR Classic to make sure the options to download to your specified location and folder structure are still checked following the catalog upgrade. They should be.

Hope I've covered everything, let me know if you need more info.


----------



## jmj2001 (Oct 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes you can, in several ways. First, LRCC needs space on the local hard drive (your SSD in this case) for it's catalog and previews cache. However, you can control the amount of available free space which LRCC can use by a slider in the Preferences>Local Storage setting. See attached:
> 
> View attachment 9970
> 
> ...



JIm,  Thanks a lot for the very fast and complete answer.   Exactly what I hoped for and I am trying all that on the laptop now.   Very much appreciated - John


----------



## Bob_B (Oct 22, 2017)

jmj2001 said:


> I upgraded without problems to Lightroom Classic CC on my home desktop PC.  Since that still runs Windows 7, I don't have the option to install the new Lightroom CC.



So, one cannot install nor run Lightroom CC on Windows 7? Is that correct?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob_B said:


> So, one cannot install nor run Lightroom CC on Windows 7? Is that correct?


I don't know whether it will not run, or just was not tested, but that is what they said.

Now you can run Lightroom CC Web on any supported browser, I think.

Adobe Creative Cloud system requirements\

Classic will run on windows 7 with SP 1.  Interestingly it says 64 bit only, though I thought LR6 (which is on the same page) ran in 32 bit as well: 

Lightroom Classic CC system requirements


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Classic will run on windows 7 with SP 1. Interestingly it says 64 bit only, though I thought LR6 (which is on the same page) ran in 32 bit as well:


I think the LR6 specs of 64 bit only were changed with a dot release.


----------



## Bob_B (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Ferguson. I hope that Win7 was just not tested. I hope to get more information on the compatibility between Win7 and Lightroom CC. I'll post if I do.


----------



## RobOK (Oct 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I did take a 6000 image subset of important images from my master catalog and migrate that to Lightroom Cloud app. That went well, including keeping a local copy go my master images. As an added bonus, I now have these 6000 images sync'd to my master catalog as well.
> Upgrading the subscription and getting the additional 1TB of Cloud storage begins to make Lightroom Mobile a viable product.



I can understand migrating some as a Trial, but if you are not using LR CC, then stick with Classic and sycn Collections of interest. Then you can use CC on the Smart Previews and not need a the TB cloud option? Unless I miss your intent?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

RobOK said:


> I can understand migrating some as a Trial, but if you are not using LR CC, then stick with Classic and sycn Collections of interest. Then you can use CC on the Smart Previews and not need a the TB cloud option? Unless I miss your intent?


I plan to use LRCC to put Lightroom "Everywhere".  I found Lightroom Mobile totally inadequate for real post processing.  The biggest missing piece of Lightroom Mobile is that it was not Mobile if your mobile platform was a real computer.  You still needed to use the Export/Import as Catalog function to get image back to the Master Catalog.  Now With LRCC, I think I can install only that on my Laptop and Maintain my Master Catalog with LR Classic on the Desktop.   This will be a big help when traveling with a laptop.   
With LRCC on the laptop, I can import travel images, do some basic culling and post processing and manage my finished work on the desktop running LR Classic.  All of my images will be found in my master catalog on the iMac including local full size image copies. 

I did the test with LRCC on 6000 images and learned a lot about how the two products interrelate.  I also learned that I will need to properly prepare my master catalog collections before I migrate this to LRCC.  A workflow based entirely upon Smart Collections gets translated to not very useful Static Collections in the cloud.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob_B said:


> So, one cannot install nor run Lightroom CC on Windows 7? Is that correct?



Won’t install. It uses newer APIs that aren’t in Windows 7. Classic definitely still runs on 7 though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmj2001 (Oct 22, 2017)

Since my earlier post, I have gone ahead and tested my setup with LR Classic on a "home" desktop PC running Windows 7 and LR CC on a "travelling" Windows 10 laptop.  My characterisation of LR CC as "Lightroom Mobile for Windows 10" seems quite accurate.  I can import some new RAW images on the laptop and they look just like a LR Mobile collection when they get back to LR Classic on the desktop.  
I realise that I cannot get any RAW files which I imported directly to LR Classic to upload to the cloud.  Only smart previews of these will get to the laptop.   
So my last question is:   I could later upgrade my home PC to Windows 10 and install LR CC beside Classic and go through the process of updating the catalogue for LR CC.  Then, presumably, LR CC could (eventually!) upload all my past RAW and other original files to the cloud.  But would LR Classic and LR CC both stay in sync thereafter?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2017)

jmj2001 said:


> I realise that I cannot get any RAW files which I imported directly to LR Classic to upload to the cloud.  Only smart previews of these will get to the laptop.
> So my last question is:   I could later upgrade my home PC to Windows 10 and install LR CC beside Classic and go through the process of updating the catalogue for LR CC.  Then, presumably, LR CC could (eventually!) upload all my past RAW and other original files to the cloud.  But would LR Classic and LR CC both stay in sync thereafter?



You're right that you can't directly get LR Classic originals uploaded to the cloud, though there are indirect methods which are beginning to surface quite quickly on this forum and doubtless others. I know that Victoria is planning a series of blog posts to cover the topic of a shared Classic-LRCC workflow, which will no doubt cover your questions. Give us time to get together and produce something. Keep watching.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I also learned that I will need to properly prepare my master catalog collections before I migrate this to LRCC.  A workflow based entirely upon Smart Collections gets translated to not very useful Static Collections in the cloud.



Cletus,

Since you were once kind enough to send me your smart collections catalog as a guide for my own use, I was wondering how you could manage with LRCC.

Adobe seems to be saying that users should stay with Classic or migrate over to LR CC, but not try to use both.  That recommendation won't stop people from trying, of course.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

There are some workable solutions for using the best of both.  Jim Wilde, myself and others are trying to develop a set of best practices.   As Jim says, "Keep watching"


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 22, 2017)

One simple example of how you could use both: Look at Lightroom CC as the desktop version of Lightroom Mobile. That means that from now on, you can synchronize images to the cloud as you always did with Lightroom CC2015, but now your laptop is like an iPad with a keyboard. Install Lightroom CC on it and use it as if it was another iPad.


----------



## rob211 (Oct 22, 2017)

I like it but for the naming. Sheesh. Maybe they should have called it Kirk, and the new one Picard, and so on.  Maybe they just don't wanna ever name it without the "lightroom" in the name.

The bad part is that they still haven't done as much (anything) as I'd like with say text search. Or local synch of Classic to the cloud. The addition of the new local adjustment options is particularly nice, but it seems they never wanna work on the boring old organizational and metadata aspects of Lr.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> One simple example of how you could use both: Look at Lightroom CC as the desktop version of Lightroom Mobile. That means that from now on, you can synchronize images to the cloud as you always did with Lightroom CC2015, but now your laptop is like an iPad with a keyboard. Install Lightroom CC on it and use it as if it was another iPad.


That is a simple way indeed, but I for one don't need it. As of now, any photos I take with my iphone are sent to the cloud via LR Mobile, and then LR Classic syncs them back to the desktop.  I can't see myself doing any serious editing on the phone -- I don't currently use a tablet except as a e-reader. I certainly don't want to send my 30 mb raw files to the cloud and then download them again to a tablet or another pc to edit with LR Classic and often PS.

What I could see doing on a tablet is culling, initial rating, and adding key words. If I could do that on a tablet, and have that info sync back to my desktop pc where I have my raw files stored, I'd probably buy a tablet. But it would mean only sending smart files/previews to the cloud via LR CC. Not sure if that is an option.


----------



## msmack (Oct 23, 2017)

I was going to wait a couple of weeks but then I forgot I was going to wait and upgraded to the Classic version today.  So far so good.  I just came back from a  trip and I had 2000 photos to Import.  Very impressed how quickly the import went and how quickly I was able to view the images.

A little trouble with the Range Mask as it is OFF and I don't know how to get in ON. I will deal with that later.  

IMHO, we are destined to end up with a Cloud Version as it is obvious that is the way Adobe plans to go.  It makes sense to them and will earn them more money, but for today, I guess they didn't want to deal with everyone kicking and screaming.


----------



## tspear (Oct 23, 2017)

msmack said:


> IMHO, we are destined to end up with a Cloud Version as it is obvious that is the way Adobe plans to go.  It makes sense to them and will earn them more money, but for today, I guess they didn't want to deal with everyone kicking and screaming.



I guess you have not read many forums. There is a lot of screaming....

Tim


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 23, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yeah, Classic's looking pretty good. I've been tracking the bugs as they all roll in, and they're fairly quiet for a x.0 release. Most of the issues are GPU issues on Windows, and there's not THAT many reports even then. Very few Mac users reporting issues at this stage, other than a couple of crashers on High Sierra.



Yep, I'm one of those without GPU acceleration working since 2015.10.1...  Do you happen to have any word on the progress of that?  I wasn't able to find any release notes for Classic that would have stated it still wasn't fixed - like there were for all prior LR releases.  (Win 10, AMD A8-3500M APU w/ integrated Radeon HD6620G graphics -- problem with ALL drivers I've tried until the last one available for this ~2012 machine.)

However, having said that..  With Classic - at first any edits were taking about 20-30 seconds to show up.  But it now seems like it was just doing some 'background' housekeeping on a newly converted catalog.  And now, Classic (aka REAL) seems to be a good bit faster than 2015.10.1 - 2015.10.12 with the GPU still disabled.  And brushwork pretty much seems to keep up as your drawing, rather than 2 or more seconds after completely stopping pointer movement (imagine that!).  I haven't done any import yet, though I'd imagine I'd notice what speedups others are reporting there.  And the new range masking it finally got is truly wonderful - pretty much takes away the need for brushing out areas in landscapes.

So, some badly needed changes, which would be a good direction.  I just don't like the deja-vu of Classic being a near impossibility to find on Adobe's site (AFAIK, only one blurb on one page).  A link that someone posted on the other larger thread, where Adobe was advertising the features of all it's programs..  Not even the area where it said 'photography bundle/package' mentioned Classic - it wasn't even mentioned ONCE, not even in super-tiny print! 

And for me there will never be any of the: Baby LR, Noooo! --  ehh, oh well, what are ya gonna do -- Please take my money now, Adobe, please! .....  That Adobe is herding us towards like sheep/cattle.  I will never stand for even a single catalog on their servers, let alone images - I have less than zero interest in anything mobile.  I don't for a second think any of this is a marketing blunder... A Billion dollar virtual-monopoly planned this.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 21, 2017)

Operating System: W10

Lightroom Version: 2015.12
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:
I am keen to give Classic a go and upgrade from the latest/final LRCC2015.12. I have my catalog backed up, have nothing "mission critical" to lose and would just like to get on with it. However, there seems to be a dearth of success stories on this forum. I know it's early days and it is human nature to only post the negative comments but I would be interested to know how seamless anyone has found the upgrade to be. And a specific question, are there any incompatibilities with the new processing version which will affect previous work?


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 23, 2017)

msmack said:


> A little trouble with the Range Mask as it is OFF and I don't know how to get in ON. I will deal with that later.



If you haven't come across it yet - you click on the "OFF" and a popup menu will show.



tspear said:


> I guess you have not read many forums. There is a lot of screaming....



YEP!  And I would do a lot more myself if I had the stamina to keep up with everything.


----------



## Les Bessant (Oct 23, 2017)

Classic is noticeably faster for me (ignore the ancient kit in the old sig[1]) on my late 2012 iMac (3.4GHz i7, 32GB RAM, 3TB Fusion drive). Loads a _lot_ faster (it had previously been so slow to get going that I'd resorted to splitting my catalog[2]), switching from Library to Develop is faster, moving between images in Develop is faster, and it generally feels more responsive. Apart from the name change and confusion caused by the way the cloudy version was announced, I'm a moderately happy camper. Not that camping is something I do.

[1] Joined here mumble years ago, haven't been back very often, at some point access to sig editing went away for people without many posts, but the old sig apparently didn't  [3]
[2] Didn't really help that much, and ended up remerging as I wanted access to all images for a new web project
[3] Nice smilies[4]
[4] Sorry, I like footnotes


----------



## Alan Harper (Oct 23, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yeah, Classic's looking pretty good. I've been tracking the bugs as they all roll in, and they're fairly quiet for a x.0 release. Most of the issues are GPU issues on Windows, and there's not THAT many reports even then. Very few Mac users reporting issues at this stage, other than a couple of crashers on High Sierra.


Hi Victoria

Are the bugs introduced by the new version of Lightroom Classic being posted publicly anywhere? I just saw on Adobe's feedback site an acknowledged bug about reimporting exported images. I have upgraded (without really thinking about it) one of my databases, but since the upgrade can't be undone, it would be useful to review a list of known bugs before continuing with the other ones.

Thanks for all the information here.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2017)

Alan Harper said:


> Are the bugs introduced by the new version of Lightroom Classic being posted publicly anywhere?



I'm updating my release blog post with links to the main ones being reported (although I haven't added today's yet). You can always search the feedback forum to check the latest, and filter by acknowledged too.


----------



## jjespdk (Oct 23, 2017)

I have now updated. No problems when upgrading. Took under 5 minutes. Every things seems to work. Only did a short test around the modules. The switch between images in both the Library and Develop module is much faster now when you browse. Fantastic! The Develop module seems to be faster. Still a little loading time when zooming into 1:1 view though. But overall faster and smoother. So a happy camper for now


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Dec 12, 2017)

Conkers said:


> The only issue I have with Lightroom Classic is when I drag images from Photo Mechanic into Lightroom to import them, it seems to spend a while thinking about importing them before it actually starts populating the Library. Once its started, it zips through them quickly. As I'm importing an average of 200 at any one time, the lag is frustrating. Everything else appears quicker though



Just an update to my post above, Adobe CC updated Lr Classic today, and the speed of imports has increased dramatically. It was so quick it caught me unawares!


----------



## Alan Harper (Dec 12, 2017)

I haven't done an import since upgrading to Lightroom Classic CC 7.1, but I can report that editing images in Photoshop is much snappier. I select some TIFFs and type cmd-E and nearly instantaneously the "What to Edit" dialog comes up. A welcome improvement.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2017)

Alan Harper said:


> I haven't done an import since upgrading to Lightroom Classic CC 7.1, but I can report that editing images in Photoshop is much snappier.



I am convinced that saving files in Photoshop is immensely quicker. It seems to be saving in the background as you work.

The other really nice feature is the ability to directly open photos which have been synced to Lr Mobile (and save files back to the server too).


----------



## instanes (Dec 14, 2017)

Had noticed a marked decrease in the time it took to launch LR Classic 7.0.  Often greater than a minute to approaching 2 minutes from the time the splash screen appeared.  It was so bad I started using the trial versions of other software in preparation for possibly making a move away from Adobe.  However LR 7.1 has fixed the problem...at least for me.  It now launches consistently in around the 15 second range, which is not an issue.  Also noticed it is quicker when editing, but have never really had a problem with the speed of edits. 

 MacOS x with 24 gig of memory.

Uffda!! It is fast.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy camper here, user of LR Classic and updated to latest release seamlessly.  Happy also of the few bug fixes that this new release brought (fix of lights off especially!)


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 14, 2017)

Umberto Cocca said:


> Happy camper here, user of LR Classic and updated to latest release seamlessly.  Happy also of the few bug fixes that this new release brought (fix of lights off especially!)



I notice that they still haven't fixed the issues with some AMD graphics cards..  Thank goodness I'm going to be getting a new PC soon - and steering clear of AMD graphics cards due to the frequent issues between them and LR.

For the sake of the perpetual users, I would hope that the reported last update ought to fix that - and in the process, Classic.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 14, 2017)

What are the issues with AMD Graphics cards?


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 15, 2017)

Zenon said:


> What are the issues with AMD Graphics cards?



When trying to enable the graphics acceleration, it will say "disabled due to errors".  It started with 2015.10.1, IIRC.  Under the known issues on Adobe's site for that version, it said something about rolling back a video driver.  But AMD now considers my integrated 'card' a legacy, and stopped development.  Regardless, I've tried all my older drivers and none of them want to work with LR anymore.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 15, 2017)

That is interesting. I checked after reading this and I have a AMD Radeon HD 6750. Underneath is an Intel HD Graphics 3000. My graphics acceleration is enabled and it seems to be fine.


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 15, 2017)

Maybe LR is just using your Intel HD Graphics 3000, perhaps?

Here, this laptop has an AMD A8-3500M APU with integrated Radeon HD 6620G.  I notice that your Radeon is even in the same family as that.

OTOH, I think it only affects certain systems - it's not across the board.  There was also someone on Luminous Landscapes that had the same issue (IIRC) with his AMD card.


----------

